# Nebo Muzzle Loader Elk



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

I drew a Muzzle Loader Elk permit, for he Central Mountains Nebo Unit, at the Western Hunting Expo. I have been reading the many posts on this unit and it seems like there are a lot of mixed opinions about the elk herd. I have never hunted on the Nebo, in fact I have only been up to Payson Lake a few times. I was wondering if any of you had any good advice on how to hunt this unit and where I might find some elk. I wouldn't put in for a unit that I was not familiar with in the regular draw but now that I have this opportunity, I would like to make the best of it. Any information or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

shoot me a PM if you are interested on some more information. i live in payson and spend ALOT of time up there each year. i'd be happy to tell you what i know


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The Nebo unit is not even close to what it was a few short years ago.
In fact , 5 years ago it was one of the best, Just TOO many tags issued in recent years.

That said though, You can still chase 300" bulls, And a hand full bigger.
And for you Fritz, this is kind of like a free pass tag, Better go hunt it and have some fun.
And Fritz, Just do a search on here for "Nebo Bulls" you'll find a complete novel!

And heres the BIGGEST factor's, Private ground, and how well you now the unit.

Here's a Nebo Muzzy bull I guided last fall, I'd bet money it was the biggest muzzy bull
that came off Nebo last year...............So, it can be done,,,,,,Good luck.[attachment=0:kpf4p0o5]100_2067.jpg[/attachment:kpf4p0o5]


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

What caliber of bull are you looking for? Terrain plays a big part in the Nebo hunt also. As the success rate shows the ML hunt is the hardest because more bulls are pushed away from the roads and into some hell holes. If you're willing to hike and have horses then you can still find some pretty good bulls. I would spent a lot of time glassing in the canyons below. The best part is....You don't use your bonus points. Good luck!!!


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

I am not necessarily looking for a big bull but I am willing to put in the extra work if there is a chance at something bigger. I would be thrilled to just get the chance to shoot something decent. I am not an experienced elk hunter, so I am hoping to use this experience to learn as much as I can. Therefore, I am hoping to get a chance at getting into some elk and get experience hunting them. From what I have read, this hunt takes place during the end of the rut when the elk are mating. What kind of calls are best to use during this time of the rut and can any of you recommend a good beginner elk call? Or is it better if a beginner like myself just forget about calling?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Fritz, get a cow call........Use it to stop a bull for a shot, and that's it, don't call.

And now that the application period is over,,,,and not to sure how many studied
the odds,,,BUT, this hunt is really easy to draw...

Last year almost EVERY application with more than 1 point drew a permit....
If nothing changes this year my 1 point is at least a 70% shot at drawing this permit!

I might be out there hunting with ya Fritz....


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> Fritz, get a cow call........Use it to stop a bull for a shot, and that's it, don't call.
> 
> And now that the application period is over,,,,and not to sure how many studied
> the odds,,,BUT, this hunt is really easy to draw...
> ...


then i "should" have a permit locked up with 6 points!! 

goofy, i find it interesting that for the last 4 months all we have heard is that the nebo herd is struggling really bad, its not anywhere near what it use to be and its not worth hunting and wasting your points on, yet thats what you apply for? :|


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

kill'em,,,,,,,I have access to a LOT of private ground on the Nebo unit.
I would not put in for it if I was hunting public ground only....That's why.

And Ya,,,6 points is a lock.


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

Can any of you guys tell me where the elk from the Nebo are wintering and how long they are normally there? I have been making several trips from SLC down to Manti. I have seen hundereds of deer just off the freeway and that got me wondering if there are any short side trips that might lead me past some of the animals I will be hunting this fall.


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

Also, looking through the post, it looks like there will be a few of us on this hunt. Sounds like the makings of a UWN family reunion. Good Luck!


----------



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

spent some time up on top of chicken creek above jeruslem last year. looked like great elk stuff but no signs or sightings, just deer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> kill'em,,,,,,,I have access to a LOT of private ground on the Nebo unit.
> I would not put in for it if I was hunting public ground only....That's why.
> 
> And Ya,,,6 points is a lock.


i have access to alot of private ground too... im not lookin for a monster, just something bigger then 280


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Fritz said:


> Can any of you guys tell me where the elk from the Nebo are wintering and how long they are normally there? I have been making several trips from SLC down to Manti. I have seen hundereds of deer just off the freeway and that got me wondering if there are any short side trips that might lead me past some of the animals I will be hunting this fall.


thats a pretty tight lip deal... especially since the bulls are about to start shedding. they are up in them hills! just take some time to glass, you'll find them


----------



## King_B (Feb 25, 2011)

Unless something drastic happens, it looks like i'll be joining this bunch of muzzy hunters on Nebo this year. I put in with 5 points.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well King, Last year EVERY one that applied with more than 1 point drew out..

If you look at last years odds , it shows one person not drawing with 2 points,
I later learned on the hunt though,the one guy with 8 points surrendered his tag.
And the one that didnt draw with ,,2 got it.........

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I bet lots of people saw those odds, and there will be a big influx of people applying there. I know of a few people that put in for that hunt. Be careful about trying to forcast one year to the next.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

its the Nebo. not the Wasatch. ya its easier to draw, but the hunting is alot harder then most units, especially if you are not familiar with the area. its not a unit that you can figure out in just one weekend of scouting.


----------



## King_B (Feb 25, 2011)

That's why I put "unless something drastic happens". Like, for example, the applicants more than double from last year.

torowy, how many points did those "few people" have?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Torowy,,The Nebo unit had a steady decline in the number of applicants for rifle
and archery from 2006 to 2009,,,some did take notice and there was a sight, 
and I meen SLIGHT incress in apps last year for those two...

The Nebo muzzy hunt aplicants have been falling steady since 2005,,,drops every year.
last year there were only 32 total aplicants for this hunt....

And as far as guys switching to it,,,,kill'em right , YOU BETTER know the unit!
And having access to private ground helps..  
and guys that dont arent willing to draw the tag and then have the 5 year wating period...


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

One friend applied with 0 points. I know one kid with 5 and one with 4. Those are the only people for sure that I know of. But, I have heard quite a bit of discussion on the unit because it shows as the easiest to draw.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

i would be really suprised if anyone with more then 6 or possibly 7 points applies for the nebo muzzy permits. with that many points you can apply for much better areas and actually have a fighting chance at drawing. sounds like theres only been around 13 tags cut from the unit this year, meaning that the draw odds should be somewhere in the ball park as they were last year...


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

kill_'em,,,,,,,,,,,,I see a LE elk tag in your near future...  

If these recommendations hold, it would be 7 from any weapon,
4 less archery permits , 1 fewer premium tag, and only 2 cut from muzzy.

That would mean 27 muzzy permits , 13 bonus tags and 14 regular draw.
This would be more than I expected to see when applying!!!!! works for me.

And then there's Fritz,,,,,,His tag is already in his back pocket.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> kill_'em,,,,,,,,,,,,I see a LE elk tag in your near future...


goofy, I SURE HOPE SO!!!  :twisted:


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> kill_'em,,,,,,,,,,,,I see a LE elk tag in your near future...
> And then there's Fritz,,,,,,His tag is already in his back pocket.


Net yet! They sent me a letter that said I don't have to pay until June 9. The accountant in me says that you never give the government your money any sooner then you have to.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Fritz said:


> goofy elk said:
> 
> 
> > kill_'em,,,,,,,,,,,,I see a LE elk tag in your near future...
> ...


Gezzzz,,,,,I like looking at my permits, Hang them on the refrigerator ...

I would have ran down got the permit the day I got the letter.. 8)

Add it to the fridge,,,,,,,,,,,Right next to my sons and wife's LE turkey tags.


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> Fritz said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="goofy elk":30a9w7ts]kill_'em,,,,,,,,,,,,I see a LE elk tag in your near future...
> ...


Gezzzz,,,,,I like looking at my permits, Hang them on the refrigerator ...

I would have ran down got the permit the day I got the letter.. 8)

Add it to the fridge,,,,,,,,,,,Right next to my sons and wife's LE turkey tags.[/quote:30a9w7ts]

I hadn't thought of that. Better yet, do you know where I can get a good frame?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just depends on how much you want to spend on a frame,,,,
Walmart- $3
J C Penney's - $30

And I went out and looked a few Nebo bulls over this morning.
Saw 16 through the spotter,,,,One bull missing both antlers, another
one packing one side.......the rest all still had full sets.

And the two biggest were running together,,,,A couple of smokers for Nebo.
I wish I could have been close enough for pictures....


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

That's the best news I have heard all week. I have also been wanting to ask you if it is worth hunting in the mountains south of Nephi canyon? I have been able to obtain some good intel on Mount Nebo itself but know nothing about this range. My in laws live in Manti, so I have been wondering if it might be worth going up there and taking a look on one of my visits this summer. Are there any elk up there, on public land?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes there are some elk on the South side of Salt Creek. I wouldn't waste any time South of Maple Canyon. I would put in time North of Maple Canyon to Salt Creek.


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

Packout said:


> Yes there are some elk on the South side of Salt Creek. I wouldn't waste any time South of Maple Canyon. I would put in time North of Maple Canyon to Salt Creek.


Are there enough elk on Maple Mountain, that if you were going on this hunt you would spend significant time scouting this area or would it be best to concentrate on Mount Nebo?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Maple Canyon and Maple Mountain are different. Maple Canyon sits South of Salt Creek (Nephi Canyon).


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

And "Mount Nebo" wilderness part,,,,,,UUUUUGGGGLLLY, steep, nasty, road less stuff..
I cant believe how many times I turned dogs loose on that pile of rocks chase'in lions.

If I draw,,,you wont find me on Mount Nebo.......
I think I'll put a lawn chair in a blind,,,,,,In my back yard.


----------

